# New Piece from Frederick - Rising Emotion!



## Frederick Russ (Dec 29, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Been awhile since I posted anything in the composition section so here goes:

*EDIT: REMIX*

http://www.vi-control.net/mymusic/Rising_Emotion-Epilogue-Fin.mp3 (<b>Rising Emotion Epilogue REMIX</b>)
http://www.vi-control.net/mymusic/Rising_Emotion-Epilogue-Fin.mp3 (http://www.vi-control.net/mymusic/Risin ... ue-Fin.mp3)
___________

As always, comments welcome. 

The first section is based on a very simple e3 progression (eis). The second section uses very basic eis voiceleading.

Here's the line up of libraries used:

STRINGS
- Divisi Violins (Custom)
- VSL Vns (Legato/portamento f, Staccato)
- VSL Cellos (Staccato)
- Horizon Solo Violin 
- Horizon Solo Cello
- SISS Legato, Expressivo, Con Sordino, Spiccato, Pizzicato
- QLSO Cellos
- QLSO Basses
- VSL Harp & Glisses

BRASS
- Custom FHorns (f,ff)
- Epic Horns (mp)
- Custom Trombones (f,ff)

WOODWINDS
- VSL Flute (Legato, trills)
- Custom flute rips

PERCUSSION
- True Strike Timpani, Gran Casa, Snares, Celeste, Chimes
- Storm Drum

CHOIRS
- Voice of the Apocalypse (Angels)


----------



## Jackull (Dec 29, 2005)

I only listen this in my headphones as I'm still on my holidays, it is a very nice piece. Cool movement in here & as usual most of the pieces that I've heard from you are very melodic. Custom libs really makes a difference...
What lib did you used specifically for those fast arpeggio runs at the beginning?
thanks for sharing..

jackULL


----------



## Frederick Russ (Dec 29, 2005)

Thanks guys! And thanks Damon - means a lot coming from you man. Custom sordino - yum!

Agreed Luca - I was starting to experience the law of diminishing returns (more work, less results) so I just went with this early version. As I'll get more ideas I'll probably end up implementing them later.

Jackall, I'm using a combination of light vsl vn and cello staccs blended with light siss spiccato.


----------



## synergy543 (Dec 29, 2005)

Nice emotional cue Frederick. I like the swell of power and the way you hold it back untill resolution ends. Reminds me of recent emotions around here. :wink:


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Dec 30, 2005)

Congratulations Fred - really nice peice.

Custom strings - THE custom strings?


----------



## Stephen Rees (Dec 30, 2005)

Congratulations on a nice piece 

There are some really tender moments in there, and I'll be the first to put my hand up and say that 'tender' is something I'm rubbish at creating with samples. Now you've done this I know I can't blame the samples. Damn.........

All the best,

Stephen


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi Frederick,

I really like the writing, nice emotional moments, and the writing is the most important thing. I am having a problem with ambience and spacing of instruments. Certain instruments are too dry or feel wrong against others. I think the mixing side can be improved. Normally your stuff is quite full and I see a bunch of new libs in here for you. I believe you are using them well, but how they balance with verb and spacing can be improved.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Dec 30, 2005)

Thanks as always Craig. The curse of a new template is getting the new instruments to sit well with the others as you well know - appreciate the feedback! (Had a pretty big Christmas so its just adapting to the new tools). I'll work on the ambience and spacing of the template with an eye to improve things there.



> Custom strings - THE custom strings?



Yes - its an early one-velocity divisi violins patch I programmed (adding other velocities later). Current patch is useful on the lighter stuff for texturing with a larger string section or with solo violin to add body.


----------



## Chrislight (Dec 30, 2005)

Beautiful, emotional piece Frederick - definitely one of your best! Very nice dramatic beginning, and awww...that tender stuff. The custom samples sound great too! :D


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Dec 30, 2005)

Craig Sharmat said:


> Hi Frederick,
> 
> I really like the writing, nice emotional moments, and the writing is the most important thing. I am having a problem with ambience and spacing of instruments. Certain instruments are too dry or feel wrong against others. I think the mixing side can be improved. Normally your stuff is quite full and I see a bunch of new libs in here for you. I believe you are using them well, but how they balance with verb and spacing can be improved.



Just wanted to comment on this. I agree with Craig, but mostly in the beginning of the peice. The softer more tender parts seem better balanced and spaced. Dont really know how thats possible without knowing your setup, but the softer parts are the best IMHO


----------



## Dr.Quest (Dec 30, 2005)

Some great writing here. Very nice stuff Frederick. Production stuff can always be realized later but the composition is what counts and you got that going for you.
Keep it up!
J


----------



## Frederick Russ (Dec 30, 2005)

Thanks guys - appreciated!

Here is a revised mix to address the mix problems of attempt number one:

http://www.vi-control.net/mymusic/Rising_Emotion-Epilogue-Fin.mp3 (<b>Rising Emotion Epilogue REMIX</b>)
http://www.vi-control.net/mymusic/Rising_Emotion-Epilogue-Fin.mp3 (http://www.vi-control.net/mymusic/Risin ... ue-Fin.mp3)

Monitor problems - had to go back to the old ones.


----------



## choc0thrax (Dec 30, 2005)

I like it. Is it my headphones or is there distortion near the beginning?


----------



## Frederick Russ (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks and good call Choco. I checked it again then had a conference with Craig for suggestions on the mix. (I went ahead and replaced the ones listed earlier with this one.) This is the final I came up with after we talked:

http://www.vi-control.net/mymusic/Rising_Emotion-Epilogue-Fin.mp3 (http://www.vi-control.net/mymusic/Risin ... ue-Fin.mp3)


----------



## ComposerDude (Dec 31, 2005)

Bravo Frederick!

I like this new mix much better, seems to have a more balanced midrange.

What were the old and new monitor speakers (brand and model)?

Thanks,
Peter


----------



## Frederick Russ (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks Peter! 

Because of condo living I had to mix using headphones (especially at night!) and checking the mix later on a glorified el cheapo boom box. I started with Sony MDR7506 (closed and sealed design.) I started reading around about the open design of Sennheiser so I went with the 580s which are fine headphones. Problem is that I have a specific sound I want and found that I mixed far brighter on the 580s - actually when I checked it using other systems I was shocked about how off my mix was in terms of imaging, instrument placing, eq and ambience (Craig patiently pointed all this out to me to my horror - I lost a day in mixing.)

I'm back to the Sonys now and will probably be investing in some upgraded monitors soon.


----------



## pdzl (Dec 31, 2005)

Much better!

Which monitors are you considering? as far as headphones you'll stick with sony then? (I use sony mdr too, so I was wondering)

Care to detail what Craig suggested? We could all learn something too...since this is a marked improvement. Think of it as interactive lessons. 

I like the composition a lot too!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Dec 31, 2005)

Hey thanks man.

First off I had to choose a different IR for my main hall. (I use Altiverb). Each IR changes the mix dramatically (EQ-wise) - I had an 18-ms one from Sydney - it wasn't enough and that particular slice was too bright. So I went with the far mics in Amsterdam Concertbow for the main hall and used a Scoring Stage IR for a nice balance between tight and loose reflections. 

I had to go back and pan the instrument sections L-R as well as get them to sit dimensionally F-B (Front-Back) using sends to either the Scoring Stage (works great with dryer libs needing more early reflections so they can sit in the mix better) and/or to the Amsterdam Hall. This helped get the instruments to gel with one another better.

I set basic levels for each instrument section volume-wise and used CC7/CC11 for crescendos and string swells - common midi tactic. This helped especially to define each section of the piece dynamically so they flow into another in a somewhat believable way. (start: moderate levels / middle: loud / final: soft)

The main strings in the big section started out with vsl perf legato f with divisi to add texture and detail. This only thinned out the sound - I dropped divisi from the loud section entirely and replaced it with QLSO 18 vns instead to help texture the vsl perf legato f. Some instruments are by nature very dry. VSL Horizon solo strings are such and it takes a bit of interesting mixing to make them sound like they're in the same hall as the rest of the orchestra. Divisi vns were reintroduced in the final section blended with solo vn and cello.

Monitors: I've been looking at either the Events or Dynaudios - although the new JBL LSR 4300 series looks interesting.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jan 1, 2006)

Thanks Mr Theo! You talk of "feelings" in music like many film producers and directors - are you sure you're not one?  Regarding the writing I think there's a difference between eis demonstration pieces versus pieces that use elements of eis but are integrated with other approaches.

By the way it's high time you started sharing some of your work on the forum as well man. The stuff you played me in private was amazing.


----------



## TheoKrueger (Jan 1, 2006)

Haha Frederick, it feels like you know what you are talking about 

I have trouble describing music because i don't know theory, so i just listen to something and see if i like it or not. (Hey, just like a producer! )

Thanks for the kind words, i'll be posting as soon as i have something


----------



## Alex W (Jan 1, 2006)

Yeah very nice work, Fred


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jan 5, 2006)

Thanks Alex - that's a lot coming from you man.


----------

